# Need 10,000 tshirts printed



## Chris_H (May 12, 2008)

Looking to get about 10000 t-shirts printed in about 10 different styles.

Obviously price is one of, if not the main concern.

if you can help let me know via email or PM
[email protected]


----------



## Chris_H (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Need 10,000 tshirts*

also shipping will be to Salt Lake City, UT


----------



## Chris_H (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Need 10,000 tshirts*

ok more details for you guys to please send quotes to my email

10000 shirts total, with 10 designs so each design will be printed on 1000 shirts

50/50 shirts, no pockets. Id like quotes for a run of 1000 shirts with the following:
a) 1 color printed on one side
b) 1 color printed on 2 sides
c) 2 colors printed on 1 side
d) 2 colors printed on 2 sides

i only ask for the quotes on 1000 because the different runs of 1000 will be different designs and may fall into a different category.

Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## phazeonechicago (Mar 18, 2008)

When Is Your Deadline? And What Are The Shirt Colors?
Thomas


----------



## Chris_H (May 12, 2008)

hey tom, i sent you an email.


----------



## phazeonechicago (Mar 18, 2008)

sent one back.. Ill have a quote by the morning.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Chris_H said:


> Looking to get about 10000 t-shirts printed in about 10 different styles.
> 
> Obviously price is one of, if not the main concern.
> 
> ...


Try emailing us for a quote. [email protected] - Label subject for ALEX.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

As Chris is a new member and we have had people come on the forum before and ask for quantity shirts. Some are scams and some are not. Not sure if this is are not but my best advice is get referrals from banks and others who have done business with individuals before you invest one single dime. also do not accept cashers checks as they could be fake. Most people making these offers are new to the forum. I have yet to see one of these people remain on the forum for long. Those in the know usually contact companies in their area for contract printing. Why not this one? Ask a lot of questions. If not then you may be opening yourself up for a major financial loss. Lou


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

badalou said:


> As Chris is a new member and we have had people come on the forum before and ask for quantity shirts. Some are scams and some are not. Not sure if this is are not but my best advice is get referrals from banks and others who have done business with individuals before you invest one single dime. also do not accept cashers checks as they could be fake. Most people making these offers are new to the forum. I have yet to see one of these people remain on the forum for long. Those in the know usually contact companies in their area for contract printing. Why not this one? Ask a lot of questions. If not then you may be opening yourself up for a major financial loss. Lou


 Great advice Lou. In this day and age we have to be very careful. I remember when a persons word was good enough. Times sure have changed. ..... JB


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, we advise everyone be very cautious when approached with high quantity "jobs." 

We have specific guidelines we abide by before any order is processed.


----------



## Chris_H (May 12, 2008)

thanks for the advice


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris,

We would be happy to provide a quote - email us @ [email protected] and we we'll get one out to you - need to know details: colors of shirts, number of colors of the designs, number of imprints per shirt (1 ... 2?), when do you need them in hand? etc.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## phazeonechicago (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote in your inbox


----------

